# avet reels



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Thought I can get the Distance Caster's opinion on the Avet reel:

Avet SX 5.1:1 Ratio Reel

Pro cons and practicalness in surf conditions.

Thanxs!


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

I bought one as I feel it has the potential to become a good surf reel . I just recently magged it (stationary single mag same as Earl Brin mag conversion , it would be very easy to do a adjustable single screw mag too ) but haven't had the chance to cast it yet . It holds approximately the same amount of line as a penn 525 , drag is exceptionally smooth and it has a bait clicker which allows me to bait fish for drum or stripers with a light drag setting .


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

Connman,if you don't mind me askin,how many clams did you shell out for that reel?

My rich uncle will be visiting for X'Mas,and a new REEL may be the thing I ask for.


----------



## Jamcaster (Oct 14, 2000)

Hi , not Connman, but I got mine from Jamestackle for$155.00 including S&H.It is the adonized blue model.


----------



## CrackerBob (Oct 21, 2002)

Connman,
I had a chance to cast an Avet that was sent to Earl Brinn to demo. It was one of the smoothest reels I've cast. The only problem I had with it was accidently engaging the clicker. I believe I saw a post a few weeks back where the clicker location was being moved. If so I wouldn't hesitate buying one.

CrackerBob


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Bob , I believe mine is a second generation model , the clicker is on the bottom of the left side plate , casting wise it is an ok location but reeling in I have knocked it on several times.I think a stiffer spring mechanism would help .
It seems to be a fixed price at most tackle shops @ $155 but I used to see them on ebay frequently .
Mine was a present too .


----------

